# String to Timestamp



## crispy (31. Mrz 2005)

hallo zusammen
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie ich aus einem string (dd.mm.yyy) einen timestamp generieren kann? 

viele dank!


----------



## stev.glasow (31. Mrz 2005)

Such mal im Board nach timestamp: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15131


----------



## crispy (31. Mrz 2005)

dankeschön, hab's schon gefunden!


----------



## Guest (31. Mrz 2005)

das funktioniert doch nicht so richtig... ich erhalte immer eine exception. sieht jemand vielleicht was ich falsch mache?

danke & gruss!


```
public static Timestamp createTimestamp(String stringDate)
	{
		Timestamp myTimestamp = null;
		
		DateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy"); 
		try
		{
			myTimestamp.setTime(df.parse(stringDate).getTime());
		}
		catch(ParseException parseException)
		{
			log.debug("stringDate could not be parsed");
		}
		
		return myTimestamp;
	}
```


----------



## Snape (31. Mrz 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das funktioniert doch nicht so richtig... ich erhalte immer eine exception. sieht jemand vielleicht was ich falsch mache?
> 
> danke & gruss!



Hehe, Witzbold:

public static Timestamp createTimestamp(String stringDate)
	{
		Timestamp myTimestamp = null; // *GUGGST DU HIER*

		DateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy"); 
		try
		{
			myTimestamp.setTime(df.parse(stringDate).getTime());// *UND HIER*
	}


Du willst auf einem NullPointer setTime(...) aufrufen? Interessant.


----------



## crispy (31. Mrz 2005)

och du detektiv!! ;-) das könnte es sein, hehe, gleich mal ausprobieren.

dankeschön!


----------

